
TypeScript 4.0 - doppp
https://www.typescriptlang.org/docs/handbook/release-notes/typescript-4-0.html
======
yboris
Past discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24224855](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24224855)

